# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Αποκωδικοποιητής nova

## miggaki

Καλησπέρα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν  μπορώ να δω απο τον αποκωδικοποιητή νοβα τα καναλια της digea


Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VirusX2

Ναι μπορείς, φυσικά συνδέοντας και την κεραία στην κατάλληλη υποδοχή (δίπλα από εκεί που συνδέεται το πιάτο) και επιλέγοντας στην αναζήτηση καναλιών και επίγεια. Τα κανάλια θα είναι διαθέσιμα στο μπουκέτο DTT

----------

miggaki (13-10-18)

----------


## miggaki

> Ναι μπορείς, φυσικά συνδέοντας και την κεραία στην κατάλληλη υποδοχή (δίπλα από εκεί που συνδέεται το πιάτο) και επιλέγοντας στην αναζήτηση καναλιών και επίγεια. Τα κανάλια θα είναι διαθέσιμα στο μπουκέτο DTT


Μονο με την δορυφορική κεραία μπορουμε να βρουμε τον δορυφόρο και να βλέπουμε digea

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

